# Canon Canada Opens ‘Image Square,’ the Canon Experience Centre in Calgary, Alberta



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12662"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12662">Tweet</a></div>
<p><em>First centre of its kind showcases the best of Canon photography and print imaging technology in a hands-on, experiential environment.</em></p>
<p><strong>CALGARY, Alberta, January 15, 2013</strong> – Canon Canada Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions celebrating its 40th Anniversary, today announced the opening of Image Square, the Canon Experience Centre – a unique destination where visitors can interact with the latest Canon technology and benefit from the expertise of photography and business consultants.</p>
<p>Located at Eighth Avenue Place in downtown Calgary, Alberta, Canon Image Square is a ground-breaking, innovative and technologically-advanced space specifically designed to encourage exploration and discovery. Visitors will learn how Canon products and solutions can help them capture their experiences, enhance their memories, and increase their productivity, at home, at work, and at play.</p>
<p>Canon Image Square is open to the public beginning today at 12:00pm.</p>
<p>“Canon Image Square represents a true first for Canada, and it sets the standard for how our industry interacts with customers by offering an opportunity to experience first-hand our state-of-the-art products and technology,” said Kevin Ogawa, President and CEO of Canon Canada. “We are committed to providing our customers and prospective customers with the best experience with our products, and that includes allowing them to touch and try our products before they purchase.”</p>
<p>As part of the Canon Image Square vision, expert staff will direct visitors to purchase through authorized local dealers or direct from Canon.</p>
<p>Canon Image Square features dynamic displays and demonstrations that give visitors a true look at how Canon products work. This innovative approach to the consumer experience includes:</p>
<ul>
<li>Expert staff dedicated to answering questions, sharing tips, and finding information for visitors.</li>
<li>Full-motion thematic settings and sculptural exhibits where visitors can test point-and-shoot and digital SLR cameras, a range of lenses and accessories, and a selection of printers.</li>
<li>A touch screen media wall where visitors can post and interact with their own images.</li>
<li>Interactive discovery tables where visitors can select an image, learn about its features, and find directions to the related product station.</li>
<li>A fully-operational showroom exhibiting a range of Canon print production devices and solutions for business needs.</li>
<li>A photo studio outfitted with professional Canon digital SLR cameras, Speedlight flashes, and photo production software.</li>
<li>A classroom-style learning space where expert staff will conduct seminars, projector demos, presentations, and Canon College photography classes.</li>
<li>Photo gallery curated by 500px, featuring the works of Alberta-based photographers who use Canon equipment to bring remarkable images to life.</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon Image Square occupies approximately 6,600 square feet on the ground floor of Eighth Avenue Place, a pre-certified LEED Platinum building. Canon Image Square is accessible off 8th Avenue as well as through the building’s main concourse.</p>
<p>For more information, visit www.canon.ca/imagesquare</p>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 15, 2013)

It's odd that the first store would be in Canada, let alone Calgary. It's like opening Apple Canada's first store in Regina —an odd fit.


----------



## emptynest (Jan 15, 2013)

posted a few photos of the Calgary location here...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12324.15


----------



## ddashti (Jan 16, 2013)

The concept reminds me of an _Apple_ store, and the logo reminds me of a _Windows_ store.


----------

